# Expansion Sphincter Pharyngoplasty



## jackjones62 (Apr 1, 2016)

Looking for some assistance with Expansion Sphincter Pharyngoplasty for the treatment of sleep apnea; working for a new ENT group that is expanding my horizons in the world of ENT coding; I am looking at
CPT 42950; this procedure is being done on someone who has already had a UPPP, 42140; my other alternative would be an unlisted, 42299, which I would love to avoid.  Anyone out there with experience with 
this, your help w/b appreciated!

Jennifer
ENT - IN


----------



## catprocode (Apr 11, 2016)

*42950*

I would use 42950!


----------



## jackjones62 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks, I was entertaining 42950 but felt some of the language pointed more towards wound closure, but it is a "plasty" and it does indicate a "variety" of techniques......

Thanks again for responding.........

Jennifer
ENT IN


----------

